# Planers



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking to replace my planer, just too hard on it I guess. Every piece of wood that goes through my shop does so by way of my planner. I need something reasonable in price say 500.00+/-, more minus than plus!! I am looking at the DeWalt 735 and 734 along with the Ridgid 12 ½ “ All three have three blades and that is what I would prefer getting. Any suggestions? The little Wilton has done a great job and for the price it has been outstanding it is just that it is begining to protest to the heavy use, like taking 5/4 down to 3/4 or less on every board, well you can imagin!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

xplorx4 said:


> The little Wilton has done a great job and for the price it has been outstanding it is just that it is begining to protest to the heavy use, like taking 5/4 down to 3/4 or less on every board, well you can imagin!!


Jerry,

You are wasting wood as well as abusing what a planer is made to do. Think about getting that bandsaw first so you can resaw the 5/4 into a 3/4 and 1/2 (+/-). Much less work on the planner and double the use of your boards. I hope to be in touch by tomorrow


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have to agree with Bob. That is too much to expect out of a lunchbox.
Re-saw it baby. That's the way to go. A Diablo circ saw blade in the TS, then a bandsaw is a great way to do it. The Diablo is a real thin kerf blade so it doesn't take much wood out.
Diablo 7 1/4 In. x 24 Tooth Framing Saw Blade - D0724R at The Home Depot


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

Both the DeWalt and Rigid perform well in that price range. I would give the nod to the DeWalt though. I have a friend who has it with a helical head (which would throw your budget out the door) and it performs great. Dust collection is quite good on it too.

If you are planing everything that goes through your shop, and it is a lot, then I would recommend watching for a good used 2-3HP 220V, floor model one. Their potential life span is many times that of a benchtop planer. New 15" models start at $1,000, but I have seen some good used deals.

Resawing is a good idea for sure, it would save lots of planing and bags full of chips. If you plane one side, and use a good fence and blade on the bandsaw to resaw to +1/32", and then plane the cut surface, you will need minimal planing. However though, out of a 5/4 board, you will not likely get more than a fat 1/4" of usable board left over, all depending upon how straight the rough board is. Using this method with 8/4 stock, it works great.

Mike, I don't think you will be able to resaw very much with a 7 1/4" circular blade though.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

I've had Ridgid for a little while now, and it's done a great job thus far. It's planed a lot of Brazillian cherry and walnut with no complaints.

Keep an eye open at the store, they have open box specials on it from time to time, saving up to $100, yet still with the warranty.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Xplorx4,
Considered resizing 3/4 to 23/32 or 11/16

I wish I had something to offer regarding new planers, my portable is 20 and my shop floor planer is 7.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Mike, I don't think you will be able to resaw very much with a 7 1/4" circular blade though.


The circ blade makes the initial cuts on each edge. The bandsaw finishes it. Makes it much easier running it through the BS. Then you plane the kerf out of it.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

all of my stock is 5/4 and to work it down to 3/4, 1/2, 1/4, I will always re saw ether with the band-saw or table-saw or both, I have a old ryobi 10" planer with a 2 knife head,
and it wont handle a lot this Christmas I'm gonna buy a new planer form Grizzly 
G0453 15" Planer I have until then to get 220 power routed in the shop...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your insights, you all have confirmed my suspicion that I really need the band saw first and baby the Wilton planer for as long as possible. This being the case, recommendations on band saws in the 400.00-600.00 range?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jerry,

This is mine, of course it was only $375 when I snagged it, and I picked it up so no freight, but it's been a fine tool.

G0555 The Ultimate 14" Bandsaw


If you need one cheap, I think Bob N has figured out how to breed them.....

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/18270-no-youre-not-seeing-double.html


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Craiglook: Craigslist Search
Enter band saw and bandsaw, then your zip code. Not sure how far you are from Atlanta, but a lot of good deals come out of there.
Here's one of many in your area.
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/1675721741.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I will agree with all the other posted items, Band saw 1st. than a planer, take hard look at Bob's band saw(s), who knows he just may let you adopt one of them..looks like he can grow a new one and after all he is just down the road from you, just note about planers when you get ready to buy one get a bigger one (18" or 20" ) you will be glad you did..

I would suggest you start looking in the craigslist: atlanta classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events

========


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd love to adopt a bandsaw...


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

AxlMyk said:


> The circ blade makes the initial cuts on each edge. The bandsaw finishes it. Makes it much easier running it through the BS. Then you plane the kerf out of it.


Not sure I am following this. Putting saw kerfs in the wood you are only going to cut with the bandsaw seems redundant to me, especially since the width is twice that of my resaw blade. Maybe I am missing something. I do confuse easily. :blink:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BearLeeAlive said:


> Not sure I am following this. Putting saw kerfs in the wood you are only going to cut with the bandsaw seems redundant to me, especially since the width is twice that of my resaw blade. Maybe I am missing something. I do confuse easily. :blink:


Do it either way. That circ blade is very thin. Doesn't add much kerf at all. 
All I'm saying is it's easier to do wide lumber that way, than only using the band saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Using the table saw is a very quick and easy way to resaw stock , many go over the deep end resawing wood , you don't need 10" wide stock the norm, 4" wide stock works very well for most of your jobs, just a little bit of glue and you have a 8" wide board that's more stable than a 10" wide one and it's very quick way to make book match stock..

What I do is start with 4" wide stock rip off a 5/16" thick part, by running it over the blade, 2" deep on one pass and than flip it over and make one more pass to rip off the blank.

=======



BearLeeAlive said:


> Not sure I am following this. Putting saw kerfs in the wood you are only going to cut with the bandsaw seems redundant to me, especially since the width is twice that of my resaw blade. Maybe I am missing something. I do confuse easily. :blink:


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess I can see the merits of starting the cut on the table saw if you don't have a good wide resaw blade. I use a Laguna Resaw King blade, which is a 1" wide carbide tipped blade. With the fence adjusted for drift, and the guides set proper, it will cut thin veneers that need minimal sanding. I wish I had a thickness sander to finish it up (someday I hope), but sometimes do a thin planing on thicker stock. Veneers, I either laminate to the substrate and plane, or just sand by hand.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought you already had a band saw? sorry my mistake well here is just a suggestion I my self like Grizzly tools a lot this link is to a good band saw with all the upgrades already, my only other suggestion would get the riser block setup it give you more cutting height form 6" to !2"
G0555X 14" Extreme Series Bandsaw


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really appreciate all the discussion on this, BJ I believe you are correct regarding getting more than you think you need. I am afraid you are incorrect regarding Bob's band saws, I already asked, mostly in jest, and got a "firm" NO. Bob is coming over tomorrow for a break from his duties else ware for a short visit. Bob is a tremendous guy and I have been privileged and blessed in being able to get together with him from time to time.

Mike I missed by just a very short time on that one. He said if the fella backs out I would have a chance at it. He lives about 15 miles from me. Thanks again anyway
.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Jerry,Sorry about being out of touch, lot goin on lately.You can still get a Delta 28-276 bandsaw at Lowes for $349-10% if your a veteran would make it $315+ tax. The store in Canton, Ga still has 3, 1 display and 2 new in the box. Its a good saw for that price and will take up to a 3/4 inch blade. Its only drawback is its 3/4 h.p. but as long as you don,t try to force the stock thru too quickly it will resaw just fine. If your not a vet then stop at the Post Office and ask for a new address kit, they,ll tell you that you can do it online but just say its to much trouble and they will give you a moving pack that has a 10% off coupon for Lowes. Hope alls well,Tommyt. P.S. Going for final surgery next mo.(at least I hope its the last surgery),Cya,Tommy


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here,s another one up in Madison,Ala. for sale with a resaw guide and mobile base as well Jerry,.., Jet bandsaw


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

O.K,Last one and I,m outta here, This might be the better of the ones including the one I pm,d you about. Its a Crafstman , but my understanding is these are made by Rikon for Sears and are pretty good bandsaws. Its also a higher h.p. rated and slightly more cutting capacity height wise than the others without having to get a longer blade(extra cost) and riser blocks.Its over near Birminham,Ala(145 mi.)Cya,Tommy,.., Bandsaw 14" Craftsman


----------



## alderman (Apr 1, 2010)

Jerry,
EVERY time I research woodworking power tools, the recommendations always include Grizzly. I'm a fan now.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wood Magazine had a good test report on planers in their March 2010 issue (#196). I'm leaning toward the Dewalt 734 at Lowe's for $399 + tax to keep the government working. My pecan boards are over 1 inch thick. I'm needing about 3/4 inch for a taqble top. My TS cuts vertically at 3 inches max. I was thinking of putting one edge on the saw, cutting in one direction, flipping end-for-end, keeping the same side next to the fence and cutting again. Would this work??? I'm retired (Hooray!) so time is no issue


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

It would work, but to take 1/4" off, I would just use the planer.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

AxlMyk, I should have been more descriptive. Some of the boards measure as much as 1-3/8 in. thick. Still use the planer? As I said, I'm in no hurry. I'm under the impression that you are saying about 3/4 inch thickness for the table top? BTW, thanks to all for their replies!
Another question: Could I turn the board on edge and use the planer for a jointer? Maybe make a jig to keep the board on "track?"


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> Thank you all for your insights, you all have confirmed my suspicion that I really need the band saw first and baby the Wilton planer for as long as possible. This being the case, recommendations on band saws in the 400.00-600.00 range?


I'm a big fan of my closed base Jet 14" BS.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Knothead47 said:


> AxlMyk, I should have been more descriptive. Some of the boards measure as much as 1-3/8 in. thick. Still use the planer? As I said, I'm in no hurry. I'm under the impression that you are saying about 3/4 inch thickness for the table top? BTW, thanks to all for their replies!
> Another question: Could I turn the board on edge and use the planer for a jointer? Maybe make a jig to keep the board on "track?"


Do you have a band saw to resaw with? That would give you a veneer piece, since some are thicker than 1".
You had mentioned a 3/4" top. I guess that would be the minimum. You could make it closer to 1". It all depends on the lines you want for the table.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

AxlMyk, don't have a bandsaw. The wood is pecan and don't want to make the top too thick and have a heavy table.
Tommyt654, you mentioned veteran in conjunction with Lowe's. Could you clarify your statement?


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello Jerry, I have only had my Ridged 13 1/2 for a short time , But if I had to I would fight you fo it, I think it's great. It is a good machine and the price was right---$279.000 no tax and free shipping, from C P O - Ridged--- it was a returned machine fo some problem, came as stated w/1 yr warranty, I love it.! Frank Lee Kingman Az. Good luck-- What ever your choice !


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Worked in shop last tight till 4:30 this AM. Got up at 9:30, checked Craig's list and guess what I found just posted?!! Yep the attached for 150.00 bucks and just had to say yes!! BTW he delivered it to my house to boot. Just looking at wear points, there isn't any wear! Not to affend anyone but when God workes in my life I am compelled to give Him the Glory. I will still be looking for a Band saw, but this I couldn't pass up. I intend to sell the Wilton, and will start at 150.00, why not!!!


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey that's great Jerry, congratulations! It still looks brand new. Sounds like a delight to me... :yes4:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice deal..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

You are correct it is one of those "delights". Sometimes we just need to be patient.




anotherBob said:


> Hey that's great Jerry, congratulations! It still looks brand new. Sounds like a delight to me... :yes4:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That truly is Gloat worthy my friend. Nice find!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob N said:


> Jerry,
> 
> You are wasting wood as well as abusing what a planer is made to do. Think about getting that bandsaw first so you can resaw the 5/4 into a 3/4 and 1/2 (+/-). Much less work on the planner and double the use of your boards. I hope to be in touch by tomorrow


Bob:

Don't say that. He's already had one accident with a router. Don't give him another toy ;-) Sorry Gerry, just couldn't resist.

Stick with the Wilton and get yourself some carbide replacement blades. Nothing you're going to buy in that price range is going to be any better or worse than the Wilton. From what I can see, it is a carbon copy of most everything else on the market, including the Dewalts.

Busy Bee has them in Canada so they must be available somewhere in the 'states.

Your Wilton takes 18,000 cuts per minute. My Steel City (almost identical to yours) takes 24,000 cuts per minute at 16 or 23 feet per minute. So, as you can see, yours is still valid. You have a 9,000 rpm motor whereas I have an 8,000 rpm motor. If you don't have snipe and it does the job, it ain't worth changin' kuz what's out der ain't much better.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That's quite the nice find, Jerry. Jealous!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ron I may keep the Wilton as a back-up or just sell it. Right now it does have a feed problem, either the gears or belt is slipping from time to time. BTW I was the TS guy, someone else got into the router!!:haha::haha:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice score, Jerry!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW Jerry!! I sure hope you buy lottery tickets! NICE DEAL!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> Worked in shop last tight till 4:30 this AM. Got up at 9:30, checked Craig's list and guess what I found just posted?!! Yep the attached for 150.00 bucks and just had to say yes!! BTW he delivered it to my house to boot. Just looking at wear points, there isn't any wear! Not to affend anyone but when God workes in my life I am compelled to give Him the Glory. I will still be looking for a Band saw, but this I couldn't pass up. I intend to sell the Wilton, and will start at 150.00, why not!!!


Has anybody ever told you, "You Suck". ? Nice find.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Ron I may keep the Wilton as a back-up or just sell it. Right now it does have a feed problem, either the gears or belt is slipping from time to time. BTW I was the TS guy, someone else got into the router!!:haha::haha:


Hi Jerry: Sorry about the mixup. That Ridgid is one nice planer. Do you have the model no. I'd like to get the parts blow up and see how much is identical to other brands. I looked for a blow up of the Wilton but I can't find it, even at WMHTools.

BTW, somewhere there is a manual that shows how to adjust the infeed and outfeed rollers. They allude to it in my manual but noone knows anything about it at SteelCity. I've got to see what I can find at Ridgid.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Veterans get an additional 10% off with valid military I.D.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well at least now I know who beat me to that deal on the planer, but right now there are so many on the Atl. craigslist it ain,t funny, Now Jerry about that bandsaw, How bout a brand new still in the box Delta 28-276 for $280 + your Wilton planer if you get the feed problem fixed?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Well at least now I know who beat me to that deal on the planer, but right now there are so many on the Atl. craigslist it ain,t funny, Now Jerry about that bandsaw, How bout a brand new still in the box Delta 28-276 for $280 + your Wilton planer if you get the feed problem fixed?


Even a blind hog will get an accorn once in a while if he tries hard enought! I am afraid the Delta is a little light, I will need at least 1.5hp to resaw. If you can come up with a 1.5hp like the Rikon 14" Deluxe we could work something out!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Jerry: Sorry about the mixup. That Ridgid is one nice planer. Do you have the model no. I'd like to get the parts blow up and see how much is identical to other brands. I looked for a blow up of the Wilton but I can't find it, even at WMHTools.
> 
> BTW, somewhere there is a manual that shows how to adjust the infeed and outfeed rollers. They allude to it in my manual but noone knows anything about it at SteelCity. I've got to see what I can find at Ridgid.


Yes it is the R4330. Haven't used it but sure seem to have more "butt" than the Wilton. I am not sure we can fix the Wilton for those reasons.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Heck Jerry, For the money you save over the cost of a new Rikon,You can get this and still have an extra 3/4 horse motor + cash in your pocket,even after purchasing a riser kit at Delta.,.., - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Try this manual for your Wilton Jerry, It should be identical to yours as they are manufactured at the same plant from what I understand.,.., http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g0505_m.pdf


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Even a blind hog will get an accorn once in a while if he tries hard enought! I am afraid the Delta is a little light, I will need at least 1.5hp to resaw. If you can come up with a 1.5hp like the Rikon 14" Deluxe we could work something out!!


Hi Jerry:

You don't want the Rikon. It's only a two speed and the speeds are 1445/2950. The Busy Bee CT015 is a three speed 750, 1290, 2800. That extra pully makes a big difference. Mine is a 3/4 hp tank that hasn't slowed yet. Oh yes, I have a 6" riser on mine. I only use 1290 and 2800 for metals.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Try this manual for your Wilton Jerry, It should be identical to yours as they are manufactured at the same plant from what I understand.,.., http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g0505_m.pdf


It was from Grizzly I got the dust shoot and it fit perfectly. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

xplorx4 said:


> Ron I may keep the Wilton as a back-up or just sell it. Right now it does have a feed problem, either the gears or belt is slipping from time to time.


Jerry, I had one of those small, low cost planers(now I have a DeWalt). From time to time it would stop feeding. All I needed to do was wax the in, out, and center tables, and it would work as new again. Watch your knuckles while waxing the center table.

As far as a band saw, have you seen the Porter Cable at Lowes? Has the enclosed base like the more expensive Delta, and 1.5 HP. I think it would be hard to beat at $400.

Shop PORTER-CABLE 14" 2-Speed Floor Model Band Saw at Lowes.com


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Saw it yesterday I am not sure you can put a riser in it however. I am still looking and mulling over just what I will get cause I don't want to get another one!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The problem with the feed on the Wilton is that it seems to stop feeding for only a split second or so. It isn't consistent or predictable with wood type or thickness of the cut. The blades are unaffected, as you can see small sipping every time it does it. I’ll get it fixed and then sell it.



RustyW said:


> Jerry, I had one of those small, low cost planers(now I have a DeWalt). From time to time it would stop feeding. All I needed to do was wax the in, out, and center tables, and it would work as new again. Watch your knuckles while waxing the center table.
> 
> As far as a band saw, have you seen the Porter Cable at Lowes? Has the enclosed base like the more expensive Delta, and 1.5 HP. I think it would be hard to beat at $400.
> 
> Shop PORTER-CABLE 14" 2-Speed Floor Model Band Saw at Lowes.com


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Saw it yesterday I am not sure you can put a riser in it however. I am still looking and mulling over just what I will get cause I don't want to get another one!!


Hi Jerry:

The Porter Cable is a "Yung Li Hsing Electric Works," and if you can find a suitable riser it will fit. Finding the riser is going to be the hard part. There are several that I've found so far, a 4" and a 6". I have the 6" but I've only been able to find the 4" recently. Do some digging and you should find them. Busy Bee carries the 4" (I think).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice pickup, Jerry.

Boy, am I glad we don't have Craigslist in Aus.

I would be forever poor.....

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

craigslist: sydney classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events

=======



jw2170 said:


> Nice pickup, Jerry.
> 
> Boy, am I glad we don't have Craigslist in Aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> craigslist: sydney classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events
> 
> =======



Thanks a lot, BJ.....NOT......LOL


James


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have used it a couple times now, sure is different from the old one, no more siping (SP) or however you spell it, just lay the board oh the in-feed side and it will take it from there.:dance3::dance3:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm glad you got the snipe out of it. You're gonna love that machine.

James;
Bob saw a challenge. You ought to have known he would have acted on it.


----------



## ajosephg (Dec 6, 2008)

Whether you resaw or not, you need a good planer. I bought a new Dewalt 735 several weeks ago to replace my old Delta lunchbox, and the only thing I'm sorry about is that I didn't do it sooner. It is really a sweet machine. $550 on sale at Lowes.


----------

